

Ask HN: Dead-simple shared hosting provider? - redcups

Hi there. This is a somewhat low-tech question for HN, but i will give it a shot anyway.<p>I have a bunch (50+) websites i made for various small businesses when i was younger. All of them simple static HTML with a tiny bit of PHP. No databases. I have them scattered over a bunch of different shared webhosting plans and i am looking to pull them all together to save money and have a single place for maintenance.<p>They are all low-traffic (100hits&#x2F;day).<p>Any recommendations for this setup?
======
sumodirjo
I personally use webfaction to host several low traffic blog. Webfaction have
good customer support. If you want to host static site you might want to try
put it on AWS S3 or github pages
([https://pages.github.com](https://pages.github.com))

------
dfulton
Rackspace CloudSites. Great for static sites and PHP sites.
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/sites](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/sites)

